# 1999 mudminnow



## redmaster85 (Jul 12, 2009)

I just got the boat couple of weeks add carbon marine stuff . I need to get a trolling motor . little up grade from my high sider.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

gotta love the muds, heres a pic of mine







[/img]
forum member "jordan" has one also


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Mud Minnow Still around ? Can't Find 'Em ...

Dave


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice skiff! Congrats! See your keeping it light with Joe "Shilla" products!

BTW Since you have your pix on Photobucket it's very easy to post the pictures here.

just use this code from the image...

```
[IMG]http://i960.photobucket.com/albums/ae84/redmaster85fl/GEDC1672.jpg[/IMG]
```
and it loads the picture into your post.









Cheers!
Capt. Jan

P.S. You gona make it to the bash?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Mud Minnow Still around ?  Can't Find 'Em ...


Nope


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice indeed. Don't know much about those hulls but they look nice and fishy.

-T


----------



## redmaster85 (Jul 12, 2009)

I love the boat it handles better then my gheenoe . The mudminnow has 1999 25 merc. and i get 26mph  i need faster.Any ideas?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i have the 25 2 smoke also , its does about the same (26mph) i had a 25hp 4 stroke on it (thats the 4 stroke in my pic) it was a nice motor but very ackward to tit with the poling platform and didnt seem to have the grunt that the 2 stroke has so i sold it and went back with a 2 stroke plus the 2 stroke is a lot easier to tilt. i put a 40 hp tohatsu on it and she really flew but it was a long shaft and wouldnt run shallow enough without plowing thru everything in its path, tore up the prop the second trip out  :'(. yeah its a stable boat for sure and i get tons of attention at the ramp, even had some guy flag me down at a stop light one day we'll have to get jordan to post a pic of his, he's got one with a center console


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Mud Minnow Still around ?  Can't Find 'Em ...
> 
> Dave


 naw man you cant find them anymore, they are a pretty rare boat so if you did by chance find a decent one you should buy it at any and all cost , only a select few of us will ever be able to own one


----------



## redmaster85 (Jul 12, 2009)

I got mine in naples for $1300 after some work and carbon marine about $1800 now


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

ALRIGHT!!!!

We're growing in numbers!!!!  

Here's my 97 Minnow.  It's got a 97 25 HP merc with CMC tilt & trim.  I'd love to have that jack plate that's on yours.


















I love my minnow


----------



## redmaster85 (Jul 12, 2009)

I also have a gheenoe and 2 motors a 15hp 6hp . sell it or have for back up . If i do sell it dont know what to sell it for i made the decks and put a jack plat also trolling motor


----------



## redmaster85 (Jul 12, 2009)

the jack plate is ok i rather have tilt and trim. lets work a deal i have 2 one is on my gheenoe


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

> I love the boat it hadles better then my gheenoe . The mudminnow has 1999 25 merc. and i get 26mph  i need faster.Any ideas?


I get 24 MPH wide open with my 4 blade prop. I would love to be able to go faster but I don't think I'm gonna sink the money into a new motor anytime soon. I'm about done tweaking on my minnow for now. The only thing I have left is fixing a few stress cracks and getting a jack plate.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

all this talk about mud minnows has got me  thinking that i'm gonna ditch work tomorrow and hit the low tide bite at beach blvd.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Mark, sounds like a hell of a plan.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

gonna see if i can find any more poon. did you see the pic of the one i caught the other day? caught it real close to picnic bench [smiley=toast.gif]


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Searching for lowtide Jacksonville poon? That sounds vaguely fishy...


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

> Searching for lowtide Jacksonville poon?  That sounds vaguely fishy...


very fishy jax poon.


----------



## ryderfzr (Jul 6, 2015)

I know this is an old post but I am new to the family if any of you guys still have yours?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I have something similar that I'm working on as a creek boat. It's the Sundowner Explorer and I believe it to be the same hull as the mudd minnow. The one I have measures 16'9".


----------



## ryderfzr (Jul 6, 2015)

i would have to measure mine but i believe its right around there. I just picked up a sunfish sail today for 75 dollars going to do the conversion and see how it does for a skinny skiff


----------



## ryderfzr (Jul 6, 2015)

have any pics or a link to the build?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

mark_gardner said:


> gotta love the muds, heres a pic of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't see any pictures on yours or redmaster


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ryderfzr said:


> have any pics or a link to the build?


Not yet. Working on finishing a custom trailer of it. Then finish prepping the hull and will start the build up. Prolly post pics halfway thru the build and do the trailer build on a separate thread.

What area are you in?


----------



## ryderfzr (Jul 6, 2015)

lol just saw the rest of redmasters pics and realized I have his skiff


----------



## ryderfzr (Jul 6, 2015)

Backwater said:


> I have something similar that I'm working on as a creek boat. It's the Sundowner Explorer and I believe it to be the same hull as the mudd minnow. The one I have measures 16'9".


I just talked to the guy that designed both of our boats today you are correct our skiffs are cousins


----------

